# Christchurch needs tens of thousands for 2012 rebuild



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Tens of thousands new jobs are set to be created in the construction industry in Christchurch, New Zealand, in 2012 to cope with the city being rebuilt following two destructive earthquakes last year. New research by the Department of Labour suggests that around 24,000 construction related workers will be needed while other estimates put the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Christchurch needs tens of thousands for 2012 rebuild...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

